# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Sgravi contributivi ex L. 407/90 art. 8 co. 9

## URBE74

Ove l'assunzione di un lavoratore con i requisiti di cui alla legge in oggetto, venga assunto dal medesimo d.l. prima a termine e in un secondo momento a t.i., mediante conversione dell'unico contratto, si producono gli effetti della legge in discorso, ove il suo reddito non ecceda la soglia di esenzione da imposizione fiscale? Oppure è necessario che l'assunzione sia ab origine a t.i., come sostengono alcuni interpreti della norma? Attendo pareri...

----------


## Speedy

> Ove l'assunzione di un lavoratore con i requisiti di cui alla legge in oggetto, venga assunto dal medesimo d.l. prima a termine e in un secondo momento a t.i., mediante conversione dell'unico contratto, si producono gli effetti della legge in discorso, ove il suo reddito non ecceda la soglia di esenzione da imposizione fiscale? Oppure è necessario che l'assunzione sia ab origine a t.i., come sostengono alcuni interpreti della norma? Attendo pareri...

  Mi è capitato un caso simile qualche giorno fa.
Il locale CPI mi ha passato l'assunzione a tempo determinato, senza agevolazioni, garantendo che il contratto può essere successivamente trasformato in contratto a tempo indeterminato. Alla data di trasformazione, se il dipendente non ha superato la soglia di reddito prevista, verranno concesse le agevolazioni delle 407/90 in quanto spettanti soltanto ai lavoratori a tempo indeterminato. 
Ciao

----------


## URBE74

stituto Nazionale della Previdenza Sociale 
Banche dati documentali 
Inps Servizi  
Banche dati documentali 
Messaggio numero 20607 del 30-5-2005.htm 
Direzione Centrale 
delle Entrate Contributive
Roma, 30-5-2005 
Messaggio n. 20607 
OGGETTO:  
Ritrasmissione messaggio n. 20399 del 27-5-2005 avente ad oggetto: Assunzioni agevolate ex lege n. 407/1990 e obbligo di riassunzione ex art. 6, c. 4 del D.lgs n. 297/2002.     
Si ritrasmette il testo del messaggio n. 20399 del 27-5-2005 che, al quartultimo capoverso, conteneva un errore di trascrizione.     
Larticolo 8, c. 9 della legge n. 407/1990, come noto, prevede la concessione di taluni incentivi in favore di tutti i privati datori di lavoro e degli Enti pubblici economici, in caso di assunzione con contratto a tempo indeterminato di lavoratori disoccupati da almeno ventiquattro mesi ovvero sospesi dal lavoro e beneficiari del trattamento straordinario di integrazione salariale da un periodo uguale a quello suddetto.   
Ai fini dellaccesso alle agevolazioni contributive il legislatore, ha previsto due ordini di requisiti, che devono essere posseduti rispettivamente dai lavoratori e dai datori di lavoro:   
- i lavoratori devono essere disoccupati da almeno 24 mesi o sospesi dal lavoro e beneficiari di trattamento CIGS dallo stesso periodo. 
- i datori di lavoro non devono assumere in sostituzione di lavoratori per qualsiasi causa licenziati o sospesi.   
Fra questi ultimi non sono compresi quelli che si dimettono e quelli assunti a termine, i cui contratti si risolvono alla prevista scadenza. 
La norma non precisa quale sia larco temporale di riferimento ai fini delleventuale sostituzione. 
Dintesa con il Ministero del Lavoro si era, quindi, ritenuto che esso dovesse essere rapportato ai dodici mesi immediatamente precedenti, in considerazione, anche, delle disposizioni in materia di riduzioni o sospensioni di personale di cui allarticolo 15, c. 6 della legge n. 264/1949. 
Tale ultima disposizione, tuttavia, è stata successivamente modificata dallarticolo 6, c. 4 del D.lgs. n. 297/2002, che ha provveduto a dimezzare il termine annuale. 
Conseguentemente, il Ministero del Lavoro ha di recente manifestato il proprio orientamento di rivedere il criterio sinora seguito nella prassi amministrativa, adeguandolo al vigente termine di sei mesi, previsto in materia di riduzione del personale successivamente allentrata in vigore del D.lgs n. 297/2002. 
In conformità, quindi, con gli indirizzi ministeriali, si ritiene possibile ammettere alle agevolazioni contributive in argomento i datori di lavoro che procedano alle relative assunzioni di personale una volta decorsi sei mesi dalla cessazione dei precedenti rapporti di lavoro. 
Resta confermato, ovviamente, il rispetto delle altre condizioni di accesso. 
Al riguardo appare utile ribadire che, in _base_ alla lettera della norma, l'assunzione deve essere a tempo indeterminato (anche part time) sin dallorigine. 
Come peraltro già affermato nel Messaggio n. 19018 del 7 dicembre 1999, la fattispecie dell'assunzione con contratto a tempo determinato e successiva trasformazione a tempo indeterminato del rapporto, infatti, mentre trova espressa disciplina nella legge n. 223/1991, non è contemplata dalla legge n. 407/1990.     
Il Direttore centrale 
Craca

----------


## Speedy

> stituto Nazionale della Previdenza Sociale
> Banche dati documentali
> Inps Servizi
> Banche dati documentali
> Messaggio numero 20607 del 30-5-2005.htm
> Direzione Centrale
> delle Entrate Contributive
> Roma, 30-5-2005
> Messaggio n. 20607
> ...

  Tante parole (dell'INPS) per così poco ? 
Alla scadenza del contratto a tempo determinato il dipendente cessa.
Dopo qualche giorno viene riassunto a tempo indeterminato con le agevolazioni.

----------


## URBE74

Così facendo, tuttavia, c'è il rischio che in sede di ispezione (del lavoro) si eccepisca sulla legittimità dell'accesso all'istituto...con cordialità.

----------


## f.p

> Mi è capitato un caso simile qualche giorno fa.
> Il locale CPI mi ha passato l'assunzione a tempo determinato, senza agevolazioni, garantendo che il contratto può essere successivamente trasformato in contratto a tempo indeterminato. Alla data di trasformazione, se il dipendente non ha superato la soglia di reddito prevista, verranno concesse le agevolazioni delle 407/90 in quanto spettanti soltanto ai lavoratori a tempo indeterminato. 
> Ciao

  Buongiorno  :Smile:  
"Ripesco" questo post per chiedere conferma che effettivamente - allo spirare del termine del contratto - siano poi stati concessi i benefici rinvenienti dalla Legge 407/90!!  
Grazie!

----------


## f.p

Buongiorno!  :Smile:  
Nessun parere... precedente esperienza ... intuizione...    :Frown:

----------


## jahred

> Buongiorno!  
> Nessun parere... precedente esperienza ... intuizione...

  mmmmm... vediamo un po..
Non mi è mai capitato comunque pur se la norma parla di assunzione a tempo indeterminato, ritengo legittima la trasformazione a tempo indeterminato ai fini di tale requisito. In sostanza la finalità dell'istituto di agevolare l'instaurazione di un rapporto di lavoro durevole è in questo modo comunque garantita.
Ovviamente il rapporto a tempo determinato, per la durata o per l'importo dei compensi,  non deve pregiudicare i requisiti di disoccupazione previsti. Ciao.

----------


## f.p

> mmmmm... vediamo un po..
> Non mi è mai capitato comunque pur se la norma parla di assunzione a tempo indeterminato, ritengo legittima la trasformazione a tempo indeterminato ai fini di tale requisito. In sostanza la finalità dell'istituto di agevolare l'instaurazione di un rapporto di lavoro durevole è in questo modo comunque garantita.
> Ovviamente il rapporto a tempo determinato, per la durata o per l'importo dei compensi,  non deve pregiudicare i requisiti di disoccupazione previsti. Ciao.

  Intanto grazie per il parere!!  :Smile:   ... e, quindi, cerchiamo di "complicare" un pochetto il quadro!!  :Big Grin:  
il datore ha assunto a tempo determinato per sostituzione (maternità) una dipendente, la quale ha i requisiti per la L.407/90.
Essendo la stessa ancora nel periodo di prova avrei immaginato di risolvere - per mancato superametno della prova - il contratto a tempo determinato, o far rassegnare le dimissioni alla dipendente ed assumerla ex novo (altra mansione) con L.407. 
Ci vedi qualche impedimento??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jahred

> Intanto grazie per il parere!!   ... e, quindi, cerchiamo di "complicare" un pochetto il quadro!!  
> il datore ha assunto a tempo determinato per sostituzione (maternità) una dipendente, la quale ha i requisiti per la L.407/90.
> Essendo la stessa ancora nel periodo di prova avrei immaginato di risolvere - per mancato superametno della prova - il contratto a tempo determinato, o far rassegnare le dimissioni alla dipendente ed assumerla ex novo (altra mansione) con L.407. 
> Ci vedi qualche impedimento??

  Forse.
Pur avendo i requisiti per l'assunzione con l.407/90 il dubbio è sulla cessazione del rapporto a t.d. e la riassunzione.
Infatti per un ispettore che effettui un accertamento sarebbe facile individuare che la dipendente era stata assunta in sostituzione di maternità, dimessasi e riassunta, seppur con altra agevolazione non preclusa, ma sempre in sostituzione sostanziale della stessa dipendente in maternità.
Ne pregiudicherebbe sia la correttezza delle dimissioni a t.d. che la successione agevolazione contributiva.
Infatti lo stesso art. 8 comma 9 della l.407/90 dispone che per fruire delle agevolazioni l'assunzione a t.i. non deve riguardare lavoratori licenziati o *sospesi* per qualsiasi motivo.
Tale ultima locuzione ritengo si possa adattare anche alla dipendente che in maternità è sospesa dal lavoro.

----------


## iam

> Buongiorno  
> "Ripesco" questo post per chiedere conferma che effettivamente - allo spirare del termine del contratto - siano poi stati concessi i benefici rinvenienti dalla Legge 407/90!!  
> Grazie!

  l'Inps a più riprese ha rigettato la possibilità (stante una interpretazione rigida, ma nella sostanza corretta, della norma) di agevolare le trasformazioni da t.d. a tempo indeterminato.  :Wink:

----------


## f.p

> Infatti lo stesso art. 8 comma 9 della l.407/90 dispone che per fruire delle agevolazioni l'assunzione a t.i. non deve riguardare lavoratori licenziati o *sospesi* per qualsiasi motivo.
> Tale ultima locuzione ritengo si possa adattare anche alla dipendente che in maternità è sospesa dal lavoro.

  già .. per questo la mansione differente e, ovviamente, non più per la sostituzione della maternità...  :Frown:  
ci provo ancora: risoluzione per mancato superametno del periodo di prova, e nuova assunzione con nuova qualifica! 
lo so che è una forzatura, ma..

----------


## iam

> ci provo ancora: risoluzione per mancato superametno del periodo di prova, e nuova assunzione con nuova qualifica!

   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## f.p

> 

  ufffffff... e come la risolviamo??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jahred

> già .. per questo la mansione differente e, ovviamente, non più per la sostituzione della maternità...  
> ci provo ancora: risoluzione per mancato superametno del periodo di prova, e nuova assunzione con nuova qualifica! 
> lo so che è una forzatura, ma..

  
Bè se pur formalmente viene attribuita una nuova mansione, l'ispettore può non riconoscerla perchè capisce che è un escamotage e che il vero fine è quello della sostituzione.
Quanto deve fare ancora di periodo di sostituzione di maternità?
In pratica dopo tale periodo, mantiene i requisiti reddituali per la 407/90?

----------


## f.p

> Bè se pur formalmente viene attribuita una nuova mansione, l'ispettore può non riconoscerla perchè capisce che è un escamotage e che il vero fine è quello della sostituzione.
> Quanto deve fare ancora di periodo di sostituzione di maternità?
> In pratica dopo tale periodo, mantiene i requisiti reddituali per la 407/90?

  Ciao  :Smile: 
bhè.. la maternità è appena iniziata e il dipendente assunto per la sostituzione è ancora nel periodo di prova!! 
mi rendo conto di tutto ed avete senz'altro ragione sul fatto che sia un escamotage... però è illogico non consentire un'assunzione ex 407 solo perchè il datore non ne ha avuto notizia per tempo.. se commetto un errore nell'inoltrare una comunicazione avrò pur facoltà di rettificare...  :Frown:

----------


## jahred

> Ciao 
> bhè.. la maternità è appena iniziata e il dipendente assunto per la sostituzione è ancora nel periodo di prova!! 
> mi rendo conto di tutto ed avete senz'altro ragione sul fatto che sia un escamotage... però è illogico non consentire un'assunzione ex 407 solo perchè il datore non ne ha avuto notizia per tempo.. se commetto un errore nell'inoltrare una comunicazione avrò pur facoltà di rettificare...

  La facoltà di rettificare è legittima solo temo di andare incontro a contestazioni.
Anche perchè se inizialmente era prevista una sostituzione, poco dopo l'inizio ci si trova a non averne più bisogno e di conseguenza spunta un assunzione agevolata.
Perdonami ma da a pensare.
Tuttavia se la sostituzione avvenisse per il solo periodo di maternità obbligatoria, in questi 5 mesi va a superare il reddito di 8000 ?
Casomai se ne potrebbe usufruire in seguito....

----------


## f.p

> .. *avete senz'altro ragione sul fatto che sia un escamotage..*.

  .. più _reo confesso_ di così..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Comunque, è evidente che hai ragione tu! meglio cercare di tener presente il limite reddituale ed usufruire delle agevolazioni successivamente, piuttosto che ritrovarsi di fronte al mancato riconoscimento dei benefici, perchè anche  l'impiegato dell'Inps ha pensato ...  :Wink:  
Grazie!!   :Smile:

----------


## jahred

> .. più _reo confesso_ di così..  
> Comunque, è evidente che hai ragione tu! meglio cercare di tener presente il limite reddituale ed usufruire delle agevolazioni successivamente, piuttosto che ritrovarsi di fronte al mancato riconoscimento dei benefici, perchè anche  l'impiegato dell'Inps ha pensato ...  
> Grazie!!

  E di che ci mancherebbe.. Ciao

----------


## roxtre

Ciao a tutti, 
ho letto i post sul tema delle agevolazioni previste dalla 407/90 art8.co 9, che ho trovato molto utili, tuttavia mi interessa un aspetto prettamente pratico. 
Mi interessa sapere se lo stato di disoccupazione di lungo periodo (nel mio caso superiore ai 24 mesi) deve risultare da una spefica certificazione del Centro per l'impiego.
A me è stata rilasciata la scheda del lavoratore che riporta testualmente:
"ISCRIZIONE TIPO I1 -DLGS 181/00 - 297/02. Stao occupazionale:IN1 INOCCUPATO - IN CONSERVAZIONE ORDINARIA"
Per il Centro per l'impiego tale certificazione è idonea ai fini dell'applicazione della 407, ma il mio datore mi ha richiesto il certificato di iscrizione nella lista 407.
Non ho ben capito di cosa si tratti, forse avrei dovuto iscrivermi in una lista speciale?
qualcuno può essermi di aiuto? 
Ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## cedolino

> Ove l'assunzione di un lavoratore con i requisiti di cui alla legge in oggetto, venga assunto dal medesimo d.l. prima a termine e in un secondo momento a t.i., mediante conversione dell'unico contratto, si producono gli effetti della legge in discorso, ove il suo reddito non ecceda la soglia di esenzione da imposizione fiscale? Oppure è necessario che l'assunzione sia ab origine a t.i., come sostengono alcuni interpreti della norma? Attendo pareri...

  dipende  quanto ha percepito a tempo determinato e per quanto tempo ,cioè se ha i famosi due anni di disoccupazione

----------


## Giusy81

Buongiorno a tutti, sfrutto questo post per porre il mio quesito sulla l.407, ovvero una ditta ha in essere una commessa part-time la quale negli ultimi tre anni non ha superato i limiti di reddito per la perdita dello stato di disoccupazione, ora vorrebbero darle una nuova qualifica in vista di una riorganizzazione del punto vendita (cassiera) però beneficiando della L.407, quindi è possibile licenziarla e riassumerla subito con la nuova qualifa e beneficiare della l.407 oppure ci sono altre soluzioni? ad esempio si può fare la trasformazione della qualifica e del livello ed indicare nel riguadro delle agevolazioni appunto la l.407? Grazie

----------


## jahred

> Buongiorno a tutti, sfrutto questo post per porre il mio quesito sulla l.407, ovvero una ditta ha in essere una commessa part-time la quale negli ultimi tre anni non ha superato i limiti di reddito per la perdita dello stato di disoccupazione, ora vorrebbero darle una nuova qualifica in vista di una riorganizzazione del punto vendita (cassiera) però beneficiando della L.407, quindi è possibile licenziarla e riassumerla subito con la nuova qualifa e beneficiare della l.407 oppure ci sono altre soluzioni? ad esempio si può fare la trasformazione della qualifica e del livello ed indicare nel riguadro delle agevolazioni appunto la l.407? Grazie

  Ai fini dell'applicazione delle agevolazioni non puoi trafsormarla e prendere le agevolazioni dalla trasformazione. 
Le agevolazioni per la L.407/90 devono essere applicabili dal momento dell'assunzione con tale tipologia.
Non puoi nemmeno licenziarla, in quanto le stesse disposizioni chiariscono che la'ssunzione con L.407/90 non deve essere effettuata in sostituzione di dipendenti licenziati o sospesi.
Qualora si dimettesse non vedo cause ostative all'applicazione di tale legge.

----------


## Giusy81

Buongiorno e grazie per le risposte, io cmq avevo pensato di licenziarla e di riassumerla tra un mesetto con diversa qualifica ad esempio ora è commessa e siccome devono riorganizzare il punto vendita servirebbe una cassiera...e poi se si dimette la signora perde la disoccupazione in quanto perdita volontaria del lavoro attuale o sbaglio?

----------


## jahred

> Buongiorno e grazie per le risposte, io cmq avevo pensato di licenziarla e di riassumerla tra un mesetto con diversa qualifica ad esempio ora è commessa e siccome devono riorganizzare il punto vendita servirebbe una cassiera...e poi se si dimette la signora perde la disoccupazione in quanto perdita volontaria del lavoro attuale o sbaglio?

  Si in caso di dimissioni perderebbe la disoccupazione seppur minima in quanto l'intervallo prima della riassunzione sarebbe comunque breve.
E' fattibile riassumerla con nuova qualifica  a patto che, a mio avviso prudenziale, le nuove mansioni siano effettive e non solo formali sia per evitare contestazioni da parte della dipendente che (soprattutto) in caso di visita ispettiva di evitare il disconoscimento delle nuove mansioni.
In tale ultimo caso infatti non sarebbe riconosciuta la L.407/90, in quanto l'assunzione sarebbe effettuata a titolo sostitutivo di personale licenziato nei sei mesi precedenti.

----------


## Giusy81

Concordo con quanto scritto  e ti ringrazio per il confronto,vedrò di valutare il tutto con il cliente...buon lavoro

----------


## Anthony65

Buongiorno,
avrei alcuni chiarimenti da chiedere e ringrazio anticipatamente chi lo vorrà fare.
Ho una disoccupazione di lunga durata (dal 2005). 
Fino al 2008 ho lavorato prima con una ditta X (contratto di un anno) e poi con un'altra Y (sei mesi+un anno) sfruttando l'iscrizione nelle liste di mobilità.
Nel 2009, quindi senza copertura mobilità, ho lavorato un periodo residuo di 24 gg.  con la ditta Y, fino al 24 gennaio 2009. 
Dal 1 febbraio ho cominciato a lavorare con una terza ditta (contratto di sei mesi scadenza 31 luglio 2009). In questo periodo il reddito imponibile è stato di E. 8181.
Sono andato al centro per l'impiego e mi hanno assegnato la stessa anzianità di disoccupazione, cioè giugno 2005.
C'è stato un errore, visto che non bisogna superare il reddito di 8000 euro? 
Dal novembre 2009 ho cominciato a lavorare per una quarta ditta (sei mesi).
Scaduto il contratto, e con un reddito approssimativo del periodo (da novembre a maggio) di 8450 euro sono riandato al centro.
Ancora una volta mi è stato detto che conservavo l'anzianità. 
Ma allora come si fa a perdere l'anzianità di disoccupazione?
E' una relazione tra i mesi lavorati (più di otto) e il reddito (8000 euro)?
In mancanza di uno dei due, l'anzianità non si perde?
Se nell'anno 2010 assumo un altro incarico fa cumulo (per mesi lavorati e per reddito) con il periodo precedente? 
Faccio presente che dell'esistenza di questa legge sono venuto a conoscenza solo l'ultima volta che sono andato al C.I.
Per tre anni i miei curriculum hanno girato senza che questa opzione fosse evidenziata al punto che avrebbe potuto aiutarmi a reinserirmi nuovamente
a t.i. nel mondo del lavoro. 
Ringrazio tutti quelli che vorranno rispondere alle mie domande. 
P.S. - Sembra, in alcuni punti, che io stia cercando di perdere l'anzianità di disoccupazione. Così non è. Cerco di conoscere tutte le eventuali pieghe della legge in modo da non commettere errori inconsapevolmente e perdere questa che è comunque una opportunità.   
Saluti

----------


## 61842

ciao a tutti, riporto nuovamente in vista questa discussione per una domanda un po' banale... 
gli incentivi previsti da questa legge, valgono anche per l'assunzione di INOCCUPATI? 
inoltre, chiedo se vi sono altri incentivi per l'assunzione di INOCCUPATI. 
grazie

----------


## leonardotodisco

il requisito essenziale per il godimento delle agevolazioni ex legge 407/90 da parte del datore di lavoro è che il dipendente risulti disoccupato almeno da 24 mesi. Si chiede se tale requisito è posseduto per il lavoratore che, pur iscritto nelle liste dei disoccupati da più di 24 mesi, abbia in questo periodo lavorato per qualche mese a tempo determinato , anche in un settore diverso quale per esempio in agricoltura

----------

